# Want to Buy iPod Nano - Generation 5 (last years model)



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am looking for a used iPod Nano, last years model, at a reasonable price.  Must be in good condition.
Does anyone have one they are willing to part with?  Also have this listed over in Buy/Sell/Trade
Please PM me.  I can pay by Pay Pal or Amazon gift cards.

(This is the long thin model that has a video and still camera on it.)

Got a couple of refurbished 5th Nano's on Auction on eBay from a business that sells refurbished units.  Got decent prices and Nano's in really great condition.  I must admit it is a bit of a learning curve for me to run the click wheel after using my Creative MP3 Players for years.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I haven't got one, but just wanted to say Hi. Miss you on WWF! Hope you're well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I am looking for a used iPod Nano, last years model, at a reasonable price. Must be in good condition.
> Does anyone have one they are willing to part with? Also have this listed over in Buy/Sell/Trade
> Please PM me. I can pay by Pay Pal or Amazon gift cards.
> 
> (This is the long thin model that has a video and still camera on it.)


You can't have mine! I agree that the new generation is a step back.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> You can't have mine! I agree that the new generation is a step back.


Definitely agree with that. I don't know why anyone would want a tiny touch screen like that. I mainly use my nano in the gym on an arm strap, I couldn't imagine trying to use the 6th gen one that way as it would have to be a pain to control things on that tiny screen when strapped to your arm.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon.com has some third party vendors (many of whom appear quite legit) who have new and refurbished ones at inflated prices, and used ones (I'm not so complacent about them) who have used ones at prices that don't necessarily appear too bad.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Definitely agree with that. I don't know why anyone would want a tiny touch screen like that. I mainly use my nano in the gym on an arm strap, I couldn't imagine trying to use the 6th gen one that way as it would have to be a pain to control things on that tiny screen when strapped to your arm.


Make this a third agree... Step forward should not be a step back!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I too, really thought that new Nano 6th Generation was three steps back for the Nano.
I found one auction on eBay that was selling the 4th and 5th Gen iPod Nanos.  I bought two, got a pretty good price at $81 and $77 and I think they are refurbished units.  One tiny scratch on the back of the first one and the best part is that the auction was for an 8GB and the one they sent me was actually 16GB.  The plastic case that surrounded it was a bit banged up, but the Nano itself looks great and works perfectly.

Christina Dudley,  
Hi.  I just haven't been able to get myself back in the mood for Word With Friends.  Now I am having trouble with eBooks.  With the new Nano, I am back to listening more to audiobooks.  The new EBSCO (they took over for NetLibrary) has some great titles and works well with the Nano.  Hope your libraries have access to it.  I did notice that the Free Philadelphia library has access to EBSCO, but all they carry is eBooks.  Their Overdrive is the only one that carries audiobooks for them.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Definitely agree with that. I don't know why anyone would want a tiny touch screen like that. I mainly use my nano in the gym on an arm strap, I couldn't imagine trying to use the 6th gen one that way as it would have to be a pain to control things on that tiny screen when strapped to your arm.


I use mine at work and it clips to my ID holder. It also provides me with a convenient timer (and music) for when I need to do timed jobs like water sampling. I have both. The 5th is nice for music videos but he 6th is just way more convenient for work and the battery life is so much better.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I use mine at work and it clips to my ID holder. It also provides me with a convenient timer (and music) for when I need to do timed jobs like water sampling. I have both. The 5th is nice for music videos but he 6th is just way more convenient for work and the battery life is so much better.


Fair enough. Just seems like it would be awkward to be skipping songs, adjusting volume etc. on the 6th gen while working out--which is pretty much the only time I use my Nano. I have an old Creative Vision M I use in the office etc. since it has enough space to hold all my songs.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

sarahandrews said:


> I agree! I don't see the use of a nano...I have an iPod touch, which is a bit big for the gym, but once you get used to it, it is MUCH more useful!


For me it's not an either or situation. I have an old Creative Vision M with 32 GB of space I use in my office etc. The Nano I pretty much only use in the gym. Though I have been taking it on trips recently since it's so much smaller and lighter. I have an iPad, so I never had much interest in an iPod touch.

I like having the right tool for the job--so a high capacity, larger mp3 player to hold all my songs, and a small light one for using in the gym.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also have one of the Creative Vision media players, I dontthink mine has the M in the name.  Funny how it seemed amazing when I got it, but tech has moved on and I'm not even sure where it is now!  Good little device, though.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I still use my Vision M in the office.  Only problem is the battery life isn't great anymore, probably 5-6 hours.  It was never great though (maybe 8-9 hours) as it was one of the first mp3/video players with a color LCD screen.

I haven't been using it as much though since I have all mp3s on my office desktop now.  So I mainly just use it during the day when I need headphones.  When I work late (which is often) then I just play music through the pc speakers.

I doubt I'll get another large capacity mp3 player as I don't really care about having all my music on one anymore.  Probably just get a smart phone eventually and use that and my Nano.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah they took a huge step back in the nano department. Not sure why they had to make it so small, but oh well. Thing I hate about the iPod anything is that they're overpriced in the nano department. I can easily get a 8GB MP3 player for nearly half. Yeah you may not get all the goods like watching videos and such, but I never do that on mine anyways.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very true.  The main reason I went Nano this time (5th generation) was it was just much easier to find a nice arm strap, nice speaker dock etc.  A lot of the cheaper MP3 players have very limited accessory options.  So I just bit the bullet and paid more for those reasons.  Plus I was already using iTunes to manage my mp3 collection anyway, so it's convenient to have an Apple MP3 player to synch up playlists, podcasts etc.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Very true. The main reason I went Nano this time (5th generation) was it was just much easier to find a nice arm strap, nice speaker dock etc. A lot of the cheaper MP3 players have very limited accessory options. So I just bit the bullet and paid more for those reasons. Plus I was already using iTunes to manage my mp3 collection anyway, so it's convenient to have an Apple MP3 player to synch up playlists, podcasts etc.


At least you got what you wanted! That's great to hear


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I misplaced my 5th gen. iPod nano. I hope it isn't lost. I popped into Game Stop and they had a pink 5th 8 gb for $89. It looks brand new. No edge wear. No scratches. I was surprised when I priced the same one on Amazon. I got a good deal.

I ordered a Kate Spade case on clearance for $10 and then a custom Gelaskin. Still waiting on the skin.

Hopefully I wont burn any ones retinas with all the pink!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

*KindleChickie*, Your GelaSkin is adorable. I love all the pink.
I am in agreement about this iPod, I think the 5gen model of the nano is the best (mine is purple and I LOVE it!); almost every other year, I would upgrade my nano, and give my old one to my daughter. Not this one, though, I love the screen and the camera; I mostly use it to store my music and listen to audiobooks when I walk my dog.

I hope you find one to your liking, *loveshihtzu*.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I already got my iPod Nano 5th Gen and I like it, but I still prefer my Creative Zen V Plus for listening to audiobooks.  It is just easier to run and keep my place in the book.

I also ordered that cute little Kate Spade cover for my Nano.  Looks nice.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Where did you find one?  The Amazon ones seem very overpriced to me.  I have an 8 gb but would be interested in a larger one actually.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

corkyb,
Here is a page of a current auction by regencytechnologies . This is the company that sold the ones I bid on recently. 30 day return policy and their products qualify for buying a Square Trade warranty. I am sure they didn't mean for me to get a 16GB unit after purchasing an 8GB. The 8GB one I bought for my husband is actually 8GB.
Be sure to notice the condition of the unit being sold before bidding.
Working Condition should be #5 Excellent and Physical Condition at least #4 Good

Here is the link for one unit currently on auction. I am sure you can look around to find others they are selling in different sizes. The variety changes from week to week.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-iPod-Nano-5th-Gen-8GB-Green-/200653024899?pt=Other_MP3_Players&hash=item2eb7da2e83


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Where did you find one? The Amazon ones seem very overpriced to me. I have an 8 gb but would be interested in a larger one actually.


You could also check your local Game Stop. They have great deals and very strict trade-in/buying policies. Prices are better than Amazons.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is Game Stop a brick and mortar store?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> corkyb,
> Here is a page of a current auction by regencytechnologies . This is the company that sold the ones I bid on recently. 30 day return policy and their products qualify for buying a Square Trade warranty. I am sure they didn't mean for me to get a 16GB unit after purchasing an 8GB. The 8GB one I bought for my husband is actually 8GB.
> Be sure to notice the condition of the unit being sold before bidding.
> Working Condition should be #5 Excellent and Physical Condition at least #4 Good
> ...


You bid on an 8Gb and a 16 Gb arrived at your door? Lucky you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Is Game Stop a brick and mortar store?


Yes.

http://www.gamestop.com/StoreLocator.aspx

At least for me, they seem everywhere. And I'm not even a devotee of that kind of game!


----------

